
Ask HN: How do I transition from sysadmin to programmer? - PicklePal
Dear HN,<p>About two years ago I graduated from a fairly good college with a B.S. in computer science.  Though upon graduation even the computer sector was in a slump, much different than today.  So I didn't get my job of choice then.<p>In that rough time I took what I could get and got a job as a Linux admin and have been working as one ever since.  I don't do much programming but I script a lot.  Now I work at a bank as a linux admin.<p>I am a pretty proficient C and Python programmer.  I would like to take my career in that direction but I am facing some adversity. It seems that when I apply to developer jobs they either don't respond or when they do respond they suggest a sys admin position instead.  Some have even suggested not putting my sys admin experience on my resume, but such would leave my work experience blank minus a few teenage jobs I had at the local sandwich shop and laundromat.<p>HN, What can I do in this situation?  I know your first response will tell me to do open source stuff, I do already and they know about it when I apply.  My resume has links to both githib and bitbucket with all of my foss contributions.
======
rpeden
Sounds like you've already got a decent portfolio in place, which is the most
important part of the process.

Are you near a major city where there are a lot of developer meetups? If so,
have you tried going to any?

Two years ago, I was a guy with a business degree and some open source web
apps, but no official programming experience. I started going to meetups, and
ended up meeting the CTO of a really interesting company at one of them. We
had a good chat, I showed my open source apps, and I've now been working there
as a developer for a year now.

So, I think the takeaway is...you might have more luck with a bit of social
engineering than by just applying for job openings. It's easy for companies to
dismiss someone when they've only seen a resume. Meeting the right person in a
social setting, however, and showing that you're smart, sociable, and able to
get things done can help tremendously.

~~~
PicklePal
I am near and in a large city and will take this advice. It's not something I
have really thought of or tried before. It wont be easy though as I am not the
most social.

------
amorphid
Us recruiters have little imagination. Our clients pay us to look for certain
patterns, and any deviation from those patterns is difficult. Even if you
convinced me that you are an awesome developer, I have no ability to determine
if you can actually code.

So... Make friends with people that could hire you directly.

------
kgthegreat
how bout projecting yourself as a dev-op? attend one of these:
<http://www.devopsdays.org/> if its in your city.

